# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo

## Davey Jones

I was wondering if anyone had ever heard of this manga:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobobo-bo_Bo-bobo

My roommate mentioned it to me yesterday.  I always make fun of him for having such lush, thick hair.  Always having to brush it, shampoo it, etc.  What a burden, such a bother..  I don't really read manga, but he thought I might be interested in this one.

Excerpt from the plot discription:




> In the year 3001.5, the entire world is under the tyrannical rule of the Maruhage Empire, and their ruler, Tsuru Tsurulina IV (Bald the 4th). His Hair Hunt troop captures innocent bystanders' hair, leaving the people bald and their villages in ruins.

----------


## fitness-man

> In the year 3001.5


 if baldness isnt cured by then....there is no hope for humanity

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Davey Jones

> if baldness isnt cured by then....there is no hope for humanity


 Well, I hope it's either cured or a free pass into the tyrannical ruling class.  I'll accept either hair or absolute power, but nothing less than either.

----------


## sausage



----------


## Davey Jones

> They are all NW6?


 I would have to assume.  It'd be hardly respectable for them to have any hair on top at all.  What kind of ruler would they be with a bunch of nasty hair up there?

----------

